# Ultrafast Fibre Broadband...



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...has been installed in my area









Now I'll need to work out how much I'd pay compared to my current 4G plus how much it'd cost to change/terminate the contracts. Also I need to factor in that my 4G is portable so can be taken in the MH and abroad.

Exciting times but a far bit of 'man maths' ahead for me I think. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucky you G. I live in hopes my 6mbps might one day improve.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm amazed Ray quite frankly as we live in the middle of nowhere, 10-11 miles from the nearest A road.

Just doing some quick and dirty quotes and with BT I can get broadband with much better speeds than we have now plus landline plus 700 minutes anytime calls on the landline per month for 35 quid. Currently we are paying 45 quid for unlimited 4G wifi plus 26 quid a month for the landline and anytime calls. So 35 v 71 quid. No brainer. 

But...

I would have to factor in contract termination costs.

I would have to factor in that we take the 4G hub with us in the MH so enjoy decent wifi for free (well not really but you know what I mean) when we are away. 

If EE are going to charge excessively to use the wifi when we are away abroad then that negates the advantage of having unlimited, somewhat. We'd be better off paying for it here and there when it wasn't free or getting one of these 30gig SIM etc deals for a tenner type of things ...

Hmmm...food for thought.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We cannot now even get a landline as it is “too unstable”, this apparently means we become a high priority for fibre, which 6 months ago was “due in 2025” but now was “within a year” from an oOrange shop and then “3 - 4 months” from the Orange helpline.

So, who knows, we MIGHT have a phone AND Broadband “within 3 - 4 months” and could then say goodbye to 96€ a month for satellite, slow internet…….

I will not hold my breath but apparently, not being able to have even a phone line shifts you to the highest priority.

We cannot get 4G near the house and even 2G is patchy….


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If I could dump my landline and get decent 4 or preferably 5g here I would, then just take the router in the van. The only game in town is Vodafone but its not reliable enough. Sometimes its 20mb down and 20mb up but yesterday it went off completely for about seven hours! A mast might improve that though. No fibre here either so our BT broadband is about 8mb down and just 1mb up.

SoGEA is the way to go now though if you can get it and want reliable fibre without a telephone line.

https://cloudandfibre.co.uk/what-is...available everywhere,few months (October 2020).

Probably why though BT and other providers started pricing landlines and broadband as a package rather than separately. most people probably dont use the landline anymore but for many like me (for now) we are stuck with it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> If I could dump my landline and get decent 4 or preferably 5g here I would, then just take the router in the van. The only game in town is Vodafone but its not reliable enough.
> 
> Probably why though BT and other providers started pricing landlines and broadband as a package rather than separately. most people probably dont use the landline anymore but for many like me (for now) we are stuck with it.


You are not 'Most People'. Think of the poor people who can't get on with portables. I can call free round the world with my phone package but a UK landline costs me dear. I'm all right jack attitude eh? Plus nearly every time we get a mobile call it breaks up or is inaudible. Progress my arse.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Exciting times but a far bit of '*man* maths' ahead for me I think. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


Go wash your mouth out Graham!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You are not 'Most People'. Think of the poor people who can't get on with portables. I can call free round the world with my phone package but a UK landline costs me dear. I'm all right jack attitude eh? Plus nearly every time we get a mobile call it breaks up or is inaudible. Progress my arse.
> 
> Ray.


Alright then! Most people I know. I dont even answer my landline now, just let it go to answerphone if it ever rings. Anyone important will call my mobile and vice versa. So why should I pay for a landline I dont use? If anything we are not "alright jack" as we have much less choice for our comms than most out here in the 1950s Dales.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> Go wash your mouth out Graham!


It's actually a complement Jean. it suggest that man maths are rough and ready, quick calcs on the back of a *** packet rather than more thought out and executed maths which perhaps non-men wouldn't do :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You must have very good ears then Baz if you can manage an extended conversation via a mobile. Plus theres the battery element. Plenty of times I have been hanging on the phone up to and even over an hour trying to resolve some annoyance. Imagine the stress of battery fade just as you get answered. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Alright then! Most people I know. I dont even answer my landline now, just let it go to answerphone if it ever rings. Anyone important will call my mobile and vice versa. So why should I pay for a landline I dont use? If anything we are not "alright jack" as we have much less choice for our comms than most out here in the 1950s Dales.


Mrs GMJ is not ready to ditch the landline yet. I could do without it tbh but sometimes our mobile coverage is a bit dodgy as we re out in the boonies.

The BT landline comes fee with their broadband package but the 700 minutes anytime package was 7 quid a month which seems OK to me (unlimited was 15 quid).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have always enjoyed unlimited calls to 105 countries round the world which has been very handy living in French for 20 years. We don't have to think about time or duration so my wife can keep in touch with her vast family any time. The bill has increased from €29 a month inc broadband to now €42 a month. But often the bill shows we have used the phone for up to 40 hours in a month. I'm sure having to use a mobile would cut that down considerably.

My French mobile has recently been jacked up to €8.99 for 40GB but I keep getting prompts to upgrade to €12.99 for 100GB.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No mobile signal here so we have to have a land line. Very worried that they have installed one of these phones that work from the internet modem thingy. If you get a power cut you are stuffed. Might, however, get a signal in the new bungalow. Won't hold my breath though. It is a constant battle to persuade companies not to have our mobile number on their records. Sometimes it is impossible. They then send important information by text which we don't get until we venture out. In these Covid times this could be once a week! Even trying to set up a mobile phone they want to text you a pass code which you can't get!!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think 700 minutes would be enough for us on the landline a month. We pay 7.00 quid a month for our mobiles which basically amounts to unlimited everything as we are such light users. Interestingly I can gift up to 120Gig of data a month from my unlimited house 4G to either of our mobiles. I don't bother as we just don't get anywhere 2 Gig a month usage tbh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're on Virgin so for 45pm we get landline, TV and 50mbps interweb, we NEVER ring out on the land line, and only I ring it if Liz as usual has her mobile ringer turned off to get her attention, its the phone I bought her last year if you recall the 1950s thing, crap to use, can't ring mobiles.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You must have very good ears then Baz if you can manage an extended conversation via a mobile. Plus theres the battery element. Plenty of times I have been hanging on the phone up to and even over an hour trying to resolve some annoyance. Imagine the stress of battery fade just as you get answered.
> 
> Ray.


No not particularly Ray. Generally I am in front of my laptop if I am on a call to anyone so I just use either the speaker option on my phone or preferably headphones. Keeps my hands free you see especially on a long call. The headphones are just a cheap pair of in ear phones from Argos for a tenner but they also have a mic and reception is crystal clear as is my voice back apparently. Our land line phones also have batteries so just as likely to die. I keep everything fully charged though so unless the call is like seven hours or something we should be alright.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Mrs GMJ is not ready to ditch the landline yet. I could do without it tbh but sometimes our mobile coverage is a bit dodgy as we re out in the boonies.
> 
> *The BT landline comes fee with their broadband package* but the 700 minutes anytime package was 7 quid a month which seems OK to me (unlimited was 15 quid).


This is my point though. The landline is not Free. Its generally I think £12.99 a month. BT just packaged it differently in recent years because they knew the day was coming where landlines were no longer required and the technology just to lay fibre for data only was just around the corner.

I can probably go back through my bills a few years and show the itemised amounts for line rental (phone line) and broadband separately. Now its just one bill. Crafty eh?

So really if you are paying say £30 a month for broadband and a land line you should be able to say I just want the broadband and no phone line and pay say £17 a month.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> This is my point though. The landline is not Free. Its generally I think £12.99 a month. BT just packaged it differently in recent years because they knew the day was coming where landlines were no longer required and the technology just to lay fibre for data only was just around the corner.
> 
> I can probably go back through my bills a few years and show the itemised amounts for line rental (phone line) and broadband separately. Now its just one bill. Crafty eh?
> 
> So really if you are paying say £30 a month for broadband and a land line you should be able to say I just want the broadband and no phone line and pay say £17 a month.


Good luck with that I tried to do the same with virgin, no chance, and now we tend to use Whatsapp anyway as it rings for ages, and also use the PC version as it's great for sending stuff other than text or pictures.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> No not particularly Ray. Generally I am in front of my laptop if I am on a call to anyone so I just use either the speaker option on my phone or preferably headphones. Keeps my hands free you see especially on a long call. The headphones are just a cheap pair of in ear phones from Argos for a tenner but they also have a mic and reception is crystal clear as is my voice back apparently. Our land line phones also have batteries so just as likely to die. I keep everything fully charged though so unless the call is like seven hours or something we should be alright.


Headphones must be great Baz. Blocks out all the constant requests and commands from a higher authority. But you then have to remove the hearing aids first and put em in again after use. Faff.

Landlines work for me and mobiles cause me problems, thats it.
Yes Kev we get the odd Whatsapp call but unless I am in front of my PC and monitor with brilliant speakers it's a pain trying to hold a conversation with the phone.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you tried with a decent make of phone instead of cheapies Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Good luck with that I tried to do the same with virgin, no chance, and now we tend to use Whatsapp anyway as it rings for ages, and also use the PC version as it's great for sending stuff other than text or pictures.


I wont be changing as I dont have a choice. Well I cant here with BT thats for sure but the new fibre broadband without a landline which I linked to earlier (SoGEA) should provide that.

Its a bit of a race really as to what we have in the future. Personally I like the idea of 5g (4g at least) everywhere. A 12v router that works in the home or the van and offers fantastic speeds anywhere in Europe for a fixed cost. Sounds good to me. Speeds and connectivity are only going to get better hopefully.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope you get your wish Baz. Wishful thinking after Brexit.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I have worked out my strategy...

I have to contact EE anyway to suss out what charges we will incur when we go away in France/Spain in January regarding both our 4G device and mobile phones. I'll use the fact that we are long standing customers with them and have everything with them - 4G; landline; wired broadband; and both mobile phones - and this usually gets me a discount.

Once that is sorted I'll ask them how much it would be to terminate both my 4G and home landline/broadband contracts with them.

Armed with this I can work out what the pay back period would be for changing over to fibre whilst making some assessment of costs when abroad by not having the 4G to take with us. I suspect that I'll leave it run for a while as we are only 6 months or so into the 18 month 4G contract and only 3 into the landline one.

Incidentally we get broadband 'free' with our landline as there is no cheaper way with EE of having a landline.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hope you get your wish Baz. Wishful thinking after Brexit.
> 
> Ray.


Im not too fussed about the cost Ray I just want it to work everywhere and to have the speeds the latest technology and infastructure can deliver although I resent paying for something I don't use.

Here in the sticks we are limited and have far less choice than many despite the government rubbish and providers rubbish about availability.

I would say for at least 60% of our four month trip in the UK this year we had no connectivity or very poor connectivity. It was shockingly bad yet providers like vodafone are claiming 90%+ coverage or something like that.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Like Graham we are out in the sticks nearest nieghbour half mile nearest shop 2 miles nearest supermarket or petrol 17 miles. It has been an initiative by the Welsh Government that does it a telecoms subsidy to rural areas.

One thing to beware of Graham is paying for what you can't get. When super fast fibre got to the end of the lane BT promised the earth, up to 36meg for £x up to 56meg for £plus 12 etc etc. And they would have given us any contract rogues. But I took the opportunity to switch provider (to John Lewis) who hasa fantastic customer relations dept BTW who tested the potential line several times over 2 days and said that the "up to" was meaningless. That I could only ever get 36meg but it would be stable at that.

Reason was the last 500yds of the drop line across the fields was copper. 36megs has been more than ample with 3 different films streaming at one when family visits.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> One thing to beware of Graham is paying for what you can't get.


Good point well made.

by waiting hopefully some other fools victims folks will make the leap before me and I can suss out what they are getting.

Some of the BT deals did say that the guaranteed X amount of Meg however I'm guessing the devil is in the detail when it comes to proving that etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They will ask for your post code then say sorry coming soon.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tbf I just responded to the Open Reach emails which allowed me to go to numerous providers. I chose BT as one of them just for comparison purposes and had to put mu post code in...and they still came back with numerous options. If we went with them I wouldn't go with the mega super duper speeds as I cant see the point for us. Our 40 meg does the biz for us, so id go with a package that guaranteed that. In normal times I should then get better than 40 meg.

I cant even imagine what 900meg would be like.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very quicklier I fink


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> They will ask for your post code then say sorry coming soon.


Thats what I have been getting for a couple of years now Kev.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t understand what your talking about with 4g and 5g and 900 meg

I pay 45€ a month for 50 gigabytes of use fairly fast internet, when the cable gets into the village I will be connected to fibre for 40€ a month at the last count.
Down load 37.8. Upload 11.4
And I´m at the end of the world, end of Germany anyway, just spitting distance from Poland.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> I don´t understand what your talking about with 4g and 5g and 900 meg
> 
> I pay 45€ a month for 50 gigabytes of use fairly fast internet, when the cable gets into the village I will be connected to fibre for 40€ a month at the last count.
> Down load 37.8. Upload 11.4
> And I´m at the end of the world, end of Germany anyway, just spitting distance from Poland.


900 meg refers to the download speed.

4G and 5G refers to wireless wifi rather than wired into the house.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I don´t understand what your talking about with 4g and 5g and 900 meg
> 
> I pay 45€ a month for 50 gigabytes of use fairly fast internet, when the cable gets into the village I will be connected to fibre for 40€ a month at the last count.
> Down load 37.8. Upload 11.4
> And I´m at the end of the world, end of Germany anyway, just spitting distance from Poland.


It would seem that you are lucky Jan I wonder its because of Infrastructure updating in the East following unification.

I've read numerous ti essays how Germany lags behind. One here

*Germany is 25th worldwide in average internet speed (2017), was 22nd in 2015 - just 15,3 Mbp/s. Half as fast as South Korea and below 13 other EU countries, as well as Switzerland. For the average highest internet speed, we're only at 45th, behind 17 EU countries and Switzerland! We're even further behind in fiber optics - only 4 countries rank lower than us. The mobile 4G network is also one of the worst in Europe, both in average speed and availability we're at the bottom of the rankings, while we pay some of the highest prices in Europe for data.*

https://www.settle-in-berlin.com/why-is-internet-so-bad-in-germany/?amp


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazing deal here if you need lots of data.............. Forfait mobile 100Go à 9,99€ par mois.

https://www.bouyguestelecom.fr/forf...J8IrC8t1iR7gBhwCLjEaAm14EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> It would seem that you are lucky Jan *I wonder its because of Infrastructure updating in the East following unification.
> *
> I've read numerous ti essays how Germany lags behind. One here
> 
> ...


A lot of money came into the east after the unification Dick, the people we knew in the west were a bit miffed, but on the other hand pleased Germany was whole again. 
Now we seem to have surpassed the west, at least as far as roads are concerned. A few years back when we came home from any travels it was a joke as soon as we hit Strausberg coming off the motorway, Hans would say on the first bump, "welcome home". Now the roads in the west are in need of repair and if you come over here you´ll find Umleitung / diversions everywhere, drives me crazy the extra distance they send you.

Anyway this is about internet, sorry for the diversion :grin2: pun intended. The German internet ISDN here was abysmal when I first had a computer in 2007, so bad I used the Polish Orange. Then DSL came into the village and I changed immediately, super duper. :grin2: Poland often send me a text saying "Welcome to Poland" when my mobile is on my desk.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Amazing deal here if you need lots of data.............. Forfait mobile 100Go à 9,99€ par mois.
> 
> https://www.bouyguestelecom.fr/forf...J8IrC8t1iR7gBhwCLjEaAm14EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Ray.


Who wants that amount and if you don´t use it in the 4 weeks then it´s bye bye because it isn´t rolled over I bet.
When I packed up the Polish orange I had loads of data left because they rolled unused over to the next month.

I´m just keeping my Aldi internet alive with 3.99€ for 1 gb for 4 weeks as I don´t need it while I´m at home, as soon as I go away I will up the amount.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Amazing deal here if you need lots of data.............. Forfait mobile 100Go à 9,99€ par mois.
> 
> https://www.bouyguestelecom.fr/forf...J8IrC8t1iR7gBhwCLjEaAm14EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Ray.


I wonder is the sans engagement true - I mean, could you use it for a couple of months in the spring, and again in the autumn, with nothing in between? And do you need a French address?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would guess so Jean and possibly a French bank account or Credit Card.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> A lot of money came into the east after the unification Dick, the people we knew in the west were a bit miffed, but on the other hand pleased Germany was whole again.
> Now we seem to have surpassed the west, at least as far as roads are concerned. A few years back when we came home from any travels it was a joke as soon as we hit Strausberg coming off the motorway, Hans would say on the first bump, "welcome home". Now the roads in the west are in need of repair and if you come over here you´ll find Umleitung / diversions everywhere, drives me crazy the extra distance they send you.
> 
> Anyway this is about internet, sorry for the diversion :grin2: pun intended. The German internet ISDN here was abysmal when I first had a computer in 2007, so bad I used the Polish Orange. Then DSL came into the village and I changed immediately, super duper. :grin2: Poland often send me a text saying "Welcome to Poland" when my mobile is on my desk.:laugh:


Ah I remember those roads Jan. My eldest daughter as part of a 4yr language degree was doing a placement in Hamburg. We drove out to pick her up and came back via Berlin this meant quite a few miles in the old East. It was 1990 6months after the wall had fallen and nearly all the roads outside the towns had a cobbled surface made of granite sets. They were so undulating that it made you sick to travel over 30mph with regular potholes the size of craters.

Are there any of the cobbled highways left? Incidentally I came across similar roads in Macedonia 5 years ago obviously also built in soviet times.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> ... a cobbled surface made of granite sets....


We had the same granite sets in Edinburgh when I was growing up.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> We had the same granite sets in Edinburgh when I was growing up.


These weren't city streets Jean but inter city/Town highways:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> These weren't city streets Jean but inter city/Town highways:smile2:


The cobbled streets are still in some areas Dick, Bad Freienwalde the nearest town to the right still has a cobbled road through the town, Wriezen too the left had a metalled road laid last year, but side streets are still cobbled, they don't want all of the cobbles removed as it's Part of the history or something. The road here is concrete slabs, ok until they crack, or dip because of too heavy traffic.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We drove from Berlin across to Krakow around 5 years ago. As soon as we got into Poland on their motorway it was hell. It was a concrete slab motorway and all the slabs had separated so every second there was a solid bump. it went on for miles and miles...and they had the temerity to charge for it too!!

I lowered our speed down to 40mph as we were feeling quite unwell with it. When we got to our destination we had to throw our milk away as it had started to churn!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G, we also drove from Dresden to Krakow and even in the car experienced slab motorways. 
But we have experienced similar round Paris and most Michigan freeways.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes G, we also drove from Dresden to Krakow and even in the car experienced slab motorways.
> But we have experienced similar round Paris and most Michigan freeways.
> 
> Ray.


I think they have been renewed now. The roads I use have all been remade so I assume most of the motorways have as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

AAAAND we're back, no WiFi since Friday night, the power went off around here and only just came back on about 30 mins ago, I went down to the van about 8 am to boil a kettle for a brew and went arse over tit down the stone steps, bruised ribs, knackered right knee, a big gash in my thumb, but I didn't cry, went back down after a rest and put all the devices on charge.

-2 in the van, so as well I drained it all down, had to leave the van open of course as the kettle steamed it all up.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear you fell Kev. Glad you aren't damaged hospital style. Easily done.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What are you going to do with those steps so you don´t slip again, that must have given you a bit of a fright Kev.

I have some of the green matting outside my doors that Hans laid some years back, so far they have not been slippery in frosty weather.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My own fault, I had the garage keys in my pocket and was going to get the snow shovel out and do them, but it was bitterly cold and Liz was waiting so I left them, too solid now of course.


We learn from our mistakes if we survive.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a nasty business having a fall Kev. Hope there's no delayed shock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What are you going to do with those steps so you don´t slip again, that must have given you a bit of a fright Kev.
> 
> I have some of the green matting outside my doors that Hans laid some years back, so far they have not been slippery in frosty weather.


Not much you can do, Yorkshire stone flags, about 24 inches deep, and 9 or so inches high, 36 wide, almost like a mini landing on each one, we could grit them but then it'd walk into the house, a handrail would help but it's dry stone walling at the sides.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> It's a nasty business having a fall Kev. Hope there's no delayed shock.


there is Jean, took Cocodamol at first, the paracetamol twice then Tramadol before bed, woke at 2 am feeling decidedly awful and I'm sat in the lounge as it is so painful, I have painful hips in bed so am always swapping sides, not fair on Liz so I'll play on the laptop until I doze off, bloody cold though, 16c in here, I'm wrapped up but too early and expensive to put the heat on yet.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm wrapped up but too early and expensive to put the heat on yet.

Don't you and Liz get a £200 winter heating allowance?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> I'm wrapped up but too early and expensive to put the heat on yet.
> 
> Don't you and Liz get a £200 winter heating allowance?


The clue is in the name, it's needed for winter. It's still Autumn atm. :surprise:

The plebs mustn't misuse benefits eh, the Gammons get upset at that.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> I'm wrapped up but too early and expensive to put the heat on yet.
> 
> Don't you and Liz get a £200 winter heating allowance?


Using that scale Drew its probably more like 500 quid for him!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ex Pats in France don't get it. Boo Hoo.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes but not yet, and it willn't go far anyway once the prices go up for us, we also get £140 direct from the energy company but just because you get money for energy doesn't mean you should waste it does it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are excluded from that as well Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shouldn't have buggered of then should ya > >


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I would rather sit in a warm home in comfort rather than spend my money on, as you say in your own words, "We've popped into *a Costa to grab a coffee and a crap sandwich" * at around £15 or thereabouts.

Similar to those who complain that a litre of fuel is £1.48 and yet pop into a coffee shop for a quick cup that costs around £14.00 a litre. I doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gordon Bennet Drew do you ever stop complaining about what others do, you deliberately go back through my posts to find evidence of how we spend OUR money, I'm beginning to think you are stalking me. get a bloody life woman.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wos this about money from the energy company then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£140 per year, been getting it since I was 60 Pat


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Never heard of that. How do we go about getting it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno to be honest I am not the bill payer > > maybe Google it Pat.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> £140 per year, been getting it since I was 60 Pat


Quite a few years worth then Kev...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just had a google and it seems that you have to be in receipt of Pension Credit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eleventeen mate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Just had a google and it seems that you have to be in receipt of Pension Credit


We're not, we were up until Liz retired officially, but not for over a year, SHH!!


----------

